# MP3 Player USB not recognized



## tripleseven (Oct 2, 2012)

Hello,

My Alba MPK4065BUK 4GB MP3 Player doesn't seem to be recognised on my computer when plugged into the USB cable anymore. I used to be able to access it without any problems, appearing as soon as it was connected and was able to charge too. However now, it seems that it now only charges, but doesn't get recognized on the computer whatsoever, and am not able to add/remove music that I want on it. I am not even able to see it in Driver Management/Disk Management. I tried it with a different USB cable and computer, and it did exactly the same thing (recognized before, but not anymore). I doubt I will be able to take it back, as it was given to me as a gift around 5 months ago. Please help!


----------



## spunk.funk (May 13, 2010)

With the MP3 player plugged in go to Start/Search and type *devmgmt.msc *Right click the *devmgmt* icon in the search results and *Run As Administrator.* In the *Elevated Device Manager* are there any devices with yellow marks? Or under *U*niversal *S*erial *B*us Controllers, is there an *Unknown Device*? If so, right click and *Uninstall* it. Now remove the USB cable from the_ Computer End _and restart the computer. When the computer comes back up, Plug the USB cable into the _Back_ USB port of the computer and not the front or through a hub as these ports are weaker. You should get a new hardware found. If this still fails, on every computer you try it on, then the drive has failed an needs to be replaced.


----------



## tripleseven (Oct 2, 2012)

There isn't any yellow marks/question marks in Device Manager at all. It also fails to show up or even recognise, there isn't any normal *removable device connected* sound, or anything. Thanks for your help.


----------



## spunk.funk (May 13, 2010)

> under *U*niversal *S*erial *B*us Controllers, is there an *Unknown Device*?


Is there an *Unknown Device*? If not, then the device has failed and needs to be replaced.


----------

